# How to route a corner radius



## Raystafarian (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Brand new to routing. My first project is building a router table. I got the Kreg Precision router table insert and I'm trying to route out a hole for it to drop through (not a rabbet).

I screwed down some wood that fits snug to the router plate and routed the inside of it with a 1/2" bottom bearing flush trim bit. Unfortunately, my corners don't have the correct corner radius. The specs say the corner radius is 3/4" on the plate, how would I go about making a template to route this out?

I've tried free-hand with an orbital sander, jig saw, the router, suffice it to say I need a template to do this properly..

Thanks!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Raystafarian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Brand new to routing. My first project is building a router table. I got the Kreg Precision router table insert and I'm trying to route out a hole for it to drop through (not a rabbet).
> 
> ...


Hi Ray - Dunno if this is to late for you or not. You could get the 3/4" radius by drilling the corners first with a 1-1/2" forstner bit. If you have already cut the hole and just want to do the corners, use the forstner bit on some MDF to make a corner template and use a pattern bit (shank mounted bearing). I suppose you could use a tip mounted bearing bit if that's all you have, just mount the template on the bottom of the table. 

Making a through hole for the plate, I assume you are going with the Kreg leveling system.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Router Jigs and Templates


----------



## Raystafarian (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks, John, I'll give that a try. I keep trying to make the template on scrap, so I pretty much have infinite tries at this


----------



## Raystafarian (Mar 10, 2013)

jschaben said:


> Hi Ray - Dunno if this is to late for you or not. You could get the 3/4" radius by drilling the corners first with a 1-1/2" forstner bit. If you have already cut the hole and just want to do the corners, use the forstner bit on some MDF to make a corner template and use a pattern bit (shank mounted bearing). I suppose you could use a tip mounted bearing bit if that's all you have, just mount the template on the bottom of the table.
> 
> Making a through hole for the plate, I assume you are going with the Kreg leveling system.


Thanks a lot, John. Picked up a forstner bit (drill, not router) and though my geometry is a bit rusty, managed to get the corners pretty close. Good enough for me this time!


----------

